#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Nach Alkoholkonsum >

## SunBun

Hallo, ich hoffe das ist jetzt die richtige Kategorie, ich dachte mir es passt am besten zu Gesundheit  :Smiley: 
Also, vor 3 Tagen habe ich etwas zu tief ins Glas geschaut, wasleider auch die Folge hatte dass ich mich erbrechen musste, was sonst noch nie der Fall war. Am Tag darauf ging es mir wirklich unglaublich schlecht, ichaß fast nichts. Am Tag darauf ging es, aber ein bisschen schlecht war mir immer noch. Heute geht es mir eigentlich gut, aber ich hab berhaupt kein Hungergefühl. Normalerweise bin ich vom Essensschrank nicht weg zu kriegen, aber ich habe heute nur Abendbroot gegessen und habe überhupt kein Hungergefühl. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob das etwas zu bedeuten hat bzw. woher das kommt? Ich mache mir langsam echt Sorgen, dass das jetzt irgendwelche Schäden verursacht hat :S Auch warum es mir danach so ungaublich dreckg ging verstehe ich nicht. Ich würde mich über Antwot sehr freuen  :Smiley:  Gruß, Sun

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Sun, 
ich habe auch meist etwas länger davon, wenn ich zu tief ins Glas geschaut habe. Bei mir geht es mit Erbrechen los, was dann aber gern noch einen Tag länger andauert. Mein persönliches Mittel welches mir hilft ist kalte Cola und Eis. Bis jetzt hat dies jedenfalls bei mir zumindest immer das Erbrechen zum Stillstand gebracht.
Deiner Schilderung nach bist Du ja auf dem Wege der Besserung. Würde das Ganze daher noch unter ausgeprägten "Kater" verbuchen. (Hattest Du vielleicht "durcheinander" getrunken?) Glaube daher auch, dass sich Dein noch fehlender Appetit wieder einstellen wird. 
MfG  Justitia

----------


## Patientenschubser

Am Allerbesten hilft, *weniger saufen*! 
Das du noch keinen Appetit hast würde ich nicht überbewerten! 
Solange du genügend trinkst reicht das über ein paar Tage hinweg völlig aus.

----------


## Laura67

*Hallo,
ich hatte vor ca. 3 Wochen einen Kater, der sich fast über eine Woche hinzog!
Also ich denke, wenn sich ein Alkoholiker so fühlen würde, der käme schnell vom Alk los.
Ich bin jedenfalls erst mal vorsichtig mit dem Trinken, so mies gings mir ach schon öfter, nur nicht so lange.
Stimmt schon, hilft nur weniger saufen!!
schönen Abend noch!*

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Laura67, 
um Dir Deinen Vorsatz - weniger trinken - zu erleichtern, ein paar Anmerkungen zum Alkohol : 
Alkohol ist ein sehr starkes Gift für den menschlichen Körper. Wenn soviel Alkohol getrunken wird, dass die Organe mit dem Abbau nicht mehr hinterherkommen und das ist schnell der Fall, entstehen schwere Vergiftungserscheinungen, im Volksmund "Rausch"genannt. Je nach dem, wie viel Alkohol getrunken wurde, können die nachwirkenden Vergiftungserscheinungen (Kater) mehrere Tage dauern, bis der Körper auch den Rest verarbeitet und ausgeschieden hat.
Die Gewöhnung an Alkohol führt zur Sucht, allerdings von Fall zu Fall verschieden schnell. Frauen vertragen Alkohol um einiges schlechter als Männer (daher auch das "Rezept" Frauen mit Alkohol zu enthemmen, um sie schneller ins Bett zukriegen) und die Suchtgefahr ist sehr viel  größer. Weiterhin wird dem Alkohol die Verursachung von diversen Krebsarten zugeschrieben, auch hier bei Frauen schneller, als bei Männern. Der vielzitierte Herzschutz des Alkohols scheint auch nicht mehr so ganz sicher zu sein, er wird von einigen Forschern stark angezweifelt, weil die entsprechenden Untersuchungen wohl fehlerhaft gewesen sein sollen.
Alles in allem sollte man mit den Alkohol sehr vorsichtig umgehen. Ein Gläschen in Ehren ist wohl durchaus erlaubt, ein Fläschchen in Ehren führt schnell zu ziemlich unangenehmen Beschwerden. So viel "Fröhlichkeit" bei Feiern ist das in der Regel nicht wert. 
Prost
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

Welche Krebsarten soll Alkohol den auslösen?
Welche Forscher zweifeln den "Herzschutz" des Alkohols an?
Hast du dazu Quellen? 
Grundsätzlich aber gilt ganz klar es geht auch ohne Alkohol, aber wenn schoin dann immer zwischen drin Mineralwasser trinken damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht und am nächsten Tag keinen "Kater" gehabt. 
Übrings Schnaps hilft nicht bei der Verdauung, er "betäubt" nur die Magenschleimhaut Er verzögert sogar den Abbau der Verdauung da er meines Wissen nach nur die Magensäure zerlegt die das Fett im Essen abbauen/ zerlegen soll. Das Fett selber wird vom Alkohol selber nicht angegriffen....

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Schubser, 
wie Du bereits mehrfach anhand meiner Beiträge feststellen konntest, habe ich das nicht so mit den Quellenangaben.
Alkoholmissbrauch steht in dringendem Verdacht, außerordentlich viele Krebsarten zu begünstigen oder sogar auszulösen. Zu den bereits genannten kommt noch z.B. Mundhöhlenkrebs, Speiseröhrenkrebs, Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs (ganz furchtbar) und last but not least bei Frauen der Brustkrebs. Man nimmt an, dass 60 % aller Brustkrebserkrankungen durch Alkohol ausgelöst wurden. (www.brustkrebs-web). Die internationale Krebsforschungsagentur hat im Auftrag der WHO eine Untersuchung durchgeführt, die den Zusammenhang zwischen Krebs und Alkohol nachweisen sollte.
Danach wurde der Alkohol in die Gruppe der Top Ten Krebsauslöser aufgenommen (alcoholic beverage consumption). Kann mann auch googeln unter "Krebs und Alkohol". Tut mir leid, dass ich Dir da nicht genauer die Quellen angeben kann, aber meine Computerfähigkeiten sind offensichtlich weit hinter dem Durchschnitt zurück. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Sylvia

Hey Sun,ich glaube wenn man nicht weiß welche Auswirkungen viel Alk haben kann,sollte man es lassen.Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,das du nicht weiß was geschieht wenn man zu viel Trinkt!!!!! 
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## Muschel

> Der vielzitierte Herzschutz des Alkohols scheint auch nicht mehr so ganz sicher zu sein, er wird von einigen Forschern stark angezweifelt, weil die entsprechenden Untersuchungen wohl fehlerhaft gewesen sein sollen. 
> katzograph

 Es kommt auf die Menge an. Soweit ich weiß und in vielen Artikeln zu dem Thema auch gelesen habe, hat z.B. ein Glas Rotwein die schützende Wirkung aufgrund der Flavonoide für das Herz. 
Trinkst Du mehr als dieses eine Glas, kehrst Du den Effekt ins Gegenteil um und schadest dem Körper damit, anstelle ihm was Gutes zu tun. 
Wobei man den schützenden Effekt auch bei Traubensaft (100%iger Saft ohne Zusätze) festgestellt hat, somit ist also auch eine alkoholfreie Variante vorhanden.  
Alkohol und Krebs: Wie so vieles, *kann* auch Alkohol zu einer Krebserkrankung führen, *muß* aber nicht. Hier gilt sicher nicht die Rechnung Alkoholgenuß = Krebs. 
Auch hier macht es wieder die Menge, die Lebensumstände und das Zusammenspiel tausender anderer Sachen, die ja auch noch nicht alle erforscht sind.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## katzograph

Schtümmt!!!! 
Hicks
katsograw

----------


## JuergenMei

Weniger saufen wär ja ideal. Mir hilft es übrigens, wenn ich während des Saufens ab und zu einen Schluck Wasser trinke. Ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber viel besser, als ohne Wasser.

----------


## Sagi

Hi  :Smiley:  Also hab am letzten Samstag einbischen zu tief ins Glas geguckt und es ist bereits Montag, etz gehts mir einbischen besser... was hilft: 
- viel Wasser, am besten Leitungswasser (weiß net wieso aber das hilft definitiv), 
- viel essen: Fleischgerichte, FastFoods, Obst usw. 
Ein sehr großer Unterschied zum letzten mal, dass ich nicht mehr rauche... und der Unterschied ist bemerkenswert... 
AM BESTEN NICHT SO VIEL SAUFEN!!

----------


## ulschtz_xaver04

Und nie vergessen:  *Wer einen Fehler macht hat was dazu gelernt, wer den gleichen Fehler nochmal macht ist einfach nur dumm.* 
Also das nächste Mal vorsichtiger sein, Alkohol macht am meisten Spaß, wenn man danach nichts bereut.

----------


## Mike.H

Ich hatte auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen in dem Gebiet sammeln können. Wenn ich doch mal über den Durst getrunken habe, dann kann ich normalerweise am nächsten tag kaum was essen und nur etwas mit Geschmack trinken, da bei Wasser ich immernoch den Alkoholgeschmack im Mund habe. Mir hilft meistens trockenes Weissbrot zu essen und frische Luft zu schnappen.  
LG
Mike

----------

